
I lived in Korea for 5 years. Here's what happened when I came home to Nebraska - derFunk
http://theweek.com/articles/637911/lived-korea-5-years-heres-what-happened-when-came-home-nebraska
======
wodenokoto
This is an almost text-book example of reverse culture shock, where after
living abroad you take on enough of the cultural norms, that home seems almost
alien to you.

------
LeoPanthera
I'd just like to protest the posting of articles with clickbait headlines.

~~~
anexprogrammer
...and not mentioning N or S Korea. I hoped for some interesting insights into
the North.

~~~
x1798DE
I think it's fair to say that if you don't specify a Korea, you mean South
Korea. That's the colloquial assumption.

~~~
anexprogrammer
For tech and product, sure - there's no alternative. For travel and geography
I don't think I remember a case of it not being specific. Maybe that;s a UK
habit.

------
miss_represent
tl;dr

The author was away from home for so long that his new territory felt more
like home.

Confused and overwhelmed at mixed feelings regarding his return, he felt
homesick for the alien culture that he came to enjoy so much, while he was
travelling abroad.

He was thus disappointed by the inversion of feelings he was originally
expecting. He is not happy about returning to America.

~~~
sdoering
This tl;dr doesn't imho really point to the core of the OC. And he did not
travel - he lived there for five years.

But yeah misrepresenting seems to be working good here.

